# small wheel loader



## Bturman (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello,

Thinking of buying a small wheel loader and put a pusher on the front.
Was looking into a Volvo L20 or Cat 906, these are fairly small machines and was wondering if anyone out there has done any snow moving with them.
If anyone has any other suggestions for a small loader please share.
Was thinking about a 12 ft pusher but that seems like it may be to big.

Thanks for any input

BT


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have 2 L20s i run 12ft pushers on them. No trouble at all. Only complaint is they are slow driving down the road.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Heres a pic.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

what's the ballpark price for a used one?


----------



## Bturman (Oct 3, 2008)

*what's the ballpark price for a used one?*

new going for $68,000 
dealer near me had used one 1 year old with only 400 hours going for $56000

Thanks for the reply and pic Peterbilt. good to hear someone is happy with that set up. Hopefully I will be able to get one this year. I was concerned about travel speed, dealer told me top speed was 17MPH but after looking at volvo site it looks like it is actually 12MPH.

What type of pusher do you have on yours. I see protech only recommends a 10 Ft one for that machine.

Thanks
BT


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice looking loaders Pete. Just wondering how many hp those loaders are?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Well.

They are 50hp, Weigh in at 10000lbs or so. Travel speed is maybe 13mph on a good day. I have never seen one go for below $52000 Used.

Another thing we don't like. Since they are Hy-stats, they have very loud cab noise. Mostly a high pitch whining. It only does it when drivein from place to place., not to bad in a lot though.

My box was a prototype lackender box. Its being upgraded now and I will post pics when its done. Its real cool now!!

Any way Its an expanding box that goes from 8ft to 12ft

This year One will have an Artice on it. 

My cat dealer wants me to get a 906 or 908 this year, He claims that they will go faster down the road. But I like my Volvos, and Volvo like me!!

J.


----------



## dustmaker (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi all new member here. I was looking for a small wheel loader this year and had decided on getting the Volvo L25. At the urging of some other forums I tried out the J Deere 244J that I had decided not to consider because of price and it was to heavy to haul on my trailer.
I am now glad I tested the Deere do to many advantages over the Volvo. Travel speed on the road Deere lists at about 19MPH mine does about 22 with the larger optional Michelins. Ride control is wonderful, this was the only small machine I have seen with this option and it works great. You can set it on automatic to come on above about above 5.6 MPH or just turn it on and off as you need it. Stereo steering, it turns a lot tighter than any other machine I have tried out and with less loss of stability. 
I did actually like operating all of the machines I tried out and the Volvo was still my second choice. Another feature that Deere does not really promote well in there literature is that not only half of the steering is in the center joint but half of the oscillation as well. The center joint oscillation is mounted on a thick rubber isolator and the combination of this shock absorbtion and the ride control make for a much smoother operation. This machine was purchased mostly for excavating and all around utility work including snow removal but I have not had a chance to use it for that yet. So far I am pleased with most of the machines capabilities but I think Deere or Libherr who makes the machine for JD fudge a little on the lift figures they seem a little lower than are listed in literature. I do have a 1.4 yard bucket though that is on the large size for this machine in the dirt and rock. Looking forward to using it for snow removal first heated cab I have had on a loader. 

Regards Paul R


----------



## Young gun (Mar 11, 2007)

What would you use this machine for? I had a L35 Volvo last year and loved it. Great road speed, power was unreal, 12 ft. pusher with no problem and loaded our quad for hauling out snow. You can check out my pictures, as I posted under the name blower man. 
The down side of mini wheel loaders, cost.


----------



## Bturman (Oct 3, 2008)

What would you use this machine for?

Only purpose would be for plowing and some loading of snow during winter. We plow a lot of midsize lots but nothing huge. More want it for convience and to take a little strain off the trucks. Would also be nice for moving snow and pushing banks if needed. Gets a little cold in our L39 Kubota and skid steer as both are open.

After hearing some comments went down to check out the Deere 244J looks like a good rig got a price 0f $70,000. another $9000 for a pusher that goes from 7ft - 11ft. Speed over the road is 19mph. Really thinking about this one any comments would be helpful.

Volvo L20 just did not have the travel speed. Price is a large factor which is why we are just looking into these compact loaders. waiting for some info back from a cat dealer on the 906.

Thanks again are posts are appreciated
BT


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd consider looking at 6430 JD, better warranty and it will push more and it will be nicer for road travel. It's worth a look and it's in the 70k range.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a Deere 244J that I plow with. Protech 10' pusher....works great....also have a Craig 3yd snow basket for it. 

Great machine plenty of power great visibility, not too large or heavy to damage things...perfect in tight areas too.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Time to become a member of you local landscape association... I know us boys here in Ontario if were members of Landscape Ontario we get 20% off all green and yellow deere equipment or 2% off the finance rate.... Brings that 70K loader down to 58K or so... somewhat more reasonable


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Triple L;604089 said:


> Time to become a member of you local landscape association... I know us boys here in Ontario if were members of Landscape Ontario we get 20% off all green and yellow deere equipment or 2% off the finance rate.... Brings that 70K loader down to 58K or so... somewhat more reasonable


Not all equipment is 20% and just to clarify that is 20% MSRP. I am looking for a sidewalk machine so I am leaning towards John Deere because of the discount.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

cet;604117 said:


> Not all equipment is 20% and just to clarify that is 20% MSRP. I am looking for a sidewalk machine so I am leaning towards John Deere because of the discount.


Cet I am also looking at a side walk machine frim JD. I'm almost positive I'm going with the 3720, possibly two depending on this week goes. With the LO discount you also void all the finacing deals but I still think it's the best direction to go. JD also has a program for contractors under contract for the goverment and the discounts are almost the same as LO. What machine were you looking at?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We will have to trailer from site to site. I also think there is only 30 minutes work at any one site. I am considering one of the X series tractors with a blower. Hard to get any good info on them. I think I have ruled out the 100 series that you see at Lowes or HD. We are on site during the snowfalls so the most we will be clearing would be 4" unless we get a real quick dumping. Any thoughts on these machines?


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

They look decent, not especially familiar with them. How are they priced compared to a steiner? They seem to be the contractors choice around here for guys trailering.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The only price I remember was for the X360. It has the hydraulic lift system, and is 22 HP. He said it was $5500 but I don't know if that is MSPR or after a discount from them. I think the X500 series starts at $5500. The X700 series in 4X4 is around $11,000.

I know you can get a Kubots BX1850 for $8400.


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

We have a CAT 906, it is a nice machine. Most of our complaints are going to be taken care of in the new H series coming out- some are options, some are standard, like a turbo, high flow hydraulics, faster roading speed, and standard skid steer quick coupler mount. I think they are in production now but could be wrong... A couple other towns around here have either purchased or are trying out a compact loader made by Wacker, have had good luck so far, I haven't looked into these at all so don't know anything about them though.


----------

